# Instead of CO2 tubing, Can I use Polyethylene tubing?



## lamthuyduong (Aug 1, 2004)

*can I use polyethylene tubing


----------



## baowow (Oct 15, 2004)

hey lamthuyduong, u must be vnmese..atleast i'm not the only one in this board ...anyway.. i dont see why not..if it fit, then use it. is the polyethylene tube clear?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

that is "Co2" tubing. The tubing used for C02 gas and other gases is just that. What you need to find out is how much PSI pressure the Home depot stuff is rated for, and make sure it is the right size, diameter (1/8")


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/techinfo.asp?htmlfile=SelectingTubing.htm

CO2 permeability (cc.mm/cm2.sec.mmHg) x 10^-10) (lower number = better)

FEP @5.9 
PTFE @ 6.8 
PVC @ 6.8 
Nylon @ 20 
Viton @ 79 
Polypropylene @ 90 
Tygon Fuel @ 100 
*Polyethylene* @ 280 
Tygon Lab @ 360 
Vinyl @ 360 
Polyurethane (clear and aqua-tint) @ 395 
Norprene @ 1200 
Gum Rubber @ 1311 
Tygon Pressure @ 2700 
Tygon Ultra-chem resistant @ 4840 
Silicone @ 20,132

As you can see polyethylene is a good choice. For a while I was using vinyl from HD, but now have what I think is flexible PVC. All in all, beats silicone.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I use HDPE from Home Depot (high-density polyethylene) on a DIY setup. It works fine, but is stiff, so a little hard to work with.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Polyethelyne will do the trick!

Follow Robert's advice and you're set!

Mike


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats great information Rolo. I am always surprised what people can come up with here!


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 1, 2004)

thank you.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

Robert H said:


> make sure it is the right size, diameter (1/8")


That is inside diameter (I.D.), correct?


----------

